# Best emulation handheld?



## nasenhund (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

I really love to play the old games of my childhood on emulators.
At home I can use my modded XBox-One and PC.

But what I am looking for is the best way, to have those emulators on the go.
That is what I am using and my opinions:

Game Boy (Color):  DS or PSP - Works fine on both
GBA:                      PSP       - Works fine
NES:                      DS or PSP - Works fine on both
Master System:       DS or PSP - I like the PSP's more. On DS the screen seems garbled
GENESIS:               PSP       - PSP but can't remember the quality (need to repair my PSP)
NEO GEO:               DS or PSP - Works fine. Any better suggestions?
CPS1/CPS2:           PSP       - Works ok. Any better suggestions?
ScummVM:             DS or PSP - I prefer the DS because of it's touchscreen
PSX:                      PSP       - Works fine

SNES:
On the PSP it's ok, but far from perfect.
DS-Homebrew... No! (for me)
DSTWO - Seems not better than the emulators on the PSP(!?)
Any suggestions?

N64:
PSP... No! (for me)
Any suggestions?

I heard alot of the Dingoo, Canoo and the Wiz (maybe it is the same!?) but I don't know much about the quality of the emulators.
The Pandora seems to be the holy grale of portable emulators, but it's a bit expensive and it seems you have to wait a long time to get it.

What do you know about those open source handhelds? Which one is the best?
What is the best portable emulation handheld in your opinion?

I would like to hear your opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Greets!


----------



## Urza (Nov 4, 2010)

iPod Touch, when/if the iControlPad is released.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 4, 2010)

The Open Pandora is looking to have the most potential in a handheld emulator, being totally community driven. Of course it's only a matter of time before something comes and dethrones that too. I also hate emulating stuff on my iPod Touch. This is simply because it doesn't have dedicated buttons. I don't even think that iControlPad would save it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 4, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> The Open Pandora is looking to have the most potential in a handheld emulator, being totally community driven. Of course it's only a matter of time before something comes and dethrones that too. I also hate emulating stuff on my iPod Touch. This is simply because it doesn't have dedicated buttons. I don't even think that iControlPad would save it.


Welcome to the 21st century, what are these buttons of which you speak?


----------



## Sterling (Nov 4, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly? I am pushing yours right nao.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 4, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These buttons he speaks of are important.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 4, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to Apple.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 4, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because Apple are *NOT *a gaming company.


----------



## Urza (Nov 4, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I also hate emulating stuff on my iPod Touch. This is simply because it doesn't have dedicated buttons. I don't even think that iControlPad would save it.


>simply because it doesn't have buttons
>don't think buttons would save it

Cool logic bro.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 4, 2010)

@Depravo: Exactly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Urza said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must not know I have a second generation iPod Touch. Which couldn't emulate GBA to save it's planned obsolescence.


----------



## Urza (Nov 4, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> @Depravo: Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then obviously your first statement is inaccurate.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 4, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant when emulating.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 4, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I also hate emulating stuff on my iPod Touch. This is simply because it doesn't have dedicated buttons. I don't even think that iControlPad would save it.


No, I stick by my statement. It's just vague enough to prove I was talking about my iPod Touch, and not the brand in general.


----------



## Cortador (Nov 4, 2010)

I have an iphone 4 and imho, playing emulated games on the Psp is a lot better than on the Iphone.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone played with a GP2X? (Wiz, Canoo, whatever.) Seems to have potential, but I am not sure how good they actually are.


----------



## Urza (Nov 4, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said that it didn't work because it didn't have buttons.

Then you said that buttons wouldn't be enough.

Obviously one of these statements is false.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 4, 2010)

Wonderful that you guys feel like bickering. Feel like sticking to the topic at hand?


----------



## Sterling (Nov 4, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Wonderful that you guys feel like bickering. Feel like sticking to the topic at hand?


The topic at hand is the potential of emulation handhelds. If anything the bickering will tell the OP that the iPod Touch is a sub-par emulation handheld.

I really don't see where you're going with this Urza. I stated in a vague and pointed reply that MY iPod Touch isn't suited for emulation without buttons. I even went on to say that I don't think that buttons would save it either. What the underlying reason is, doesn't matter. The point is that none of my statements are inaccurate or false. You of all people (who actually knows his way around an Apple product) should be able to draw the proper conclusion instead of picking a fight over how accurate my statement was. Please, lay off.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 4, 2010)

So, GP2X, or Dingoo.(With Dingux) Anyone played with these extensively?


----------



## Apk07 (Nov 4, 2010)

Intellivision_Lives_USA_NDS-DiPLODOCUS 

speak of the devil...


----------



## Sterling (Nov 4, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> So, GP2X, or Dingoo.(With Dingux) Anyone played with these extensively?


Without Dingux the Dingoo is useless. It also has fragility issues. Open Pandora is made by the people who brought the GP2X to the table. They increased the power and other stuffs, so if you want a 2X, just go for a Pandora, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 4, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My only issue with that, is I actually like a hand-held that fits in my pocket. Last time I looked at an Open Pandora, it was the size of a small laptop.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 4, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could fit the OP in my pocket. It is just a bit bigger than the DSi. Here, lemme get a comparison pic.

Better yet GBAtemp Review.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 4, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, thanks. Any idea how the general Emulation runs on it though? The review didn't say much about it.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 4, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Interesting, thanks. Any idea how the general Emulation runs on it though? The review didn't say much about it.


From what I understand, It's a work in progress still. The emulators a working pretty well, and from what I hear better than the PSP's.

Here is a page the shows updates and stuffs.


----------

